# Tow rope recommendation



## Clunegapyears (Feb 14, 2020)

We are very sensibly bought a five ton tow rope. 

Used it with a friend who got stuck in the sand the other day. She only has an auto sleeper Ford campervan. But the end snapped off. Must’ve been the force of the vehicle in the sand made it more than five ton pool. Need to replace it. We are weighted at 4.8 ton. So with the draw/pull we need something around 7 or 10 ton. Any recommendations out there?
Just thankful it broke on her vehicle not ours  We very sensibly bought a five ton toe rope. Used it on a friend who got stuck in the sand the other day. She only has an auto sleeper forward campervan. But the end snapped off. Must’ve been the force of the vehicle in the sand made it more than five ton pool. Need to replace it. We are waited at 4.8 ton. So with the drawer we need something around 7 1/2 or 10 ton. Any recommendations out there?
Just thankful it broke on her vehicle not ours LOL


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2020)

I use an ex French army 11 ton strap but I can't find them online anymore. I would look at any ex military ones though.

(Next time tell her to take the handbrake off!)


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2020)

Google kinetic energy recovery rope ( Kerr) used a lot in 4wd world. Works a bit like an elastic band stretches put brake on and it contracts pulling stuck vehicle out, thus less clutch wear ...the tensile strength should well sort you out 

The only proviso is make sure attached to something solid on both vehicles the forces are extreme...


----------



## n brown (Feb 14, 2020)

2m 4x4 Towing Recovery Strap Tree Strop Tow 22000lb 10 Tonne Ton  | eBay
					

DESIGNED AND DEVELOPED IN ITALY UK OFFICE AND DISTRIBUTION. Product Code: TYS2. EXPEDITION SECTION. Add to Favorite.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				





bit short ,but it's towing strap you need to look for , you may need to buy shackles separately


----------



## winks (Feb 14, 2020)

This looks to be quite meaty. 









						Tow Strap 21 Ton Heavy Duty 4mtr  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tow Strap 21 Ton Heavy Duty 4mtr at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Cheers

H


----------



## ricc (Feb 14, 2020)

imho kinetic recovery straps arnt a good idea for those who dont know how to use them.

i carry a coil of 10 mm poly rope and chop bits off as required.    single it will pull most vans on wet grass ,  on a bogged vehicle just keep doubling up till it stops snapping.

i once tow started a long wheelbase landrover on a hard surface with a coil of chainsaw starter cord.... it was all we had available.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 14, 2020)

ricc said:


> imho kinetic recovery straps arnt a good idea for those who dont know how to use them.


They are odd things to get used to.  For both party's.


----------



## witzend (Feb 14, 2020)

If it's for towing a stuck vehicle you need to consider a long length or you may end up stuck as well

Towing stuck vans isn't good for that clutch


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 14, 2020)

channa said:


> Google kinetic energy recovery rope ( Kerr) used a lot in 4wd world. Works a bit like an elastic band stretches put brake on and it contracts pulling stuck vehicle out, thus less clutch wear ...the tensile strength should well sort you out
> 
> The only proviso is make sure attached to something solid on both vehicles the forces are extreme...


They seem like a good idea if used correctly. I think scientifically you may not be using quite the  correct term. The stored energy at maximum stretch is "extreme". The forces at any point are probably less than trying to jerk a stuck vehicle out kintically with a more rigid chain or tow strap.
 Like one video said "like being pulled out by a soft cloud".
 You should not attach them with anything heavy like a steel hook. If they break that hook can be catapulted with high speed. With any method you should stay well back. 
They should cause less clutch wear. Do not get one heavier than about 3 times your gvw. You want to use that 30% stretch, which an oversize one will not, also you want a 50 pound sterling KERR to break not the attachment point to either vehicle.


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2020)

Any towing method requires care, I have seen them used at an off road competition stuck vehicle up to its axles in mud, all came out easily , for the situation the op describes they suspect would do the job with ease 

For the purposes of towing a vehicle, then they are totally unsuitable


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 14, 2020)

channa said:


> Any towing method requires care, I have seen them used at an off road competition stuck vehicle up to its axles in mud, all came out easily , for the situation the op describes they suspect would do the job with ease
> 
> For the purposes of towing a vehicle, then they are totally unsuitable


Why would they be no use for more general towing?. I can see they are pretty expensive for dragging on the ground, but they would soften the jolts as the driving vehicle starts and stops.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 14, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> Why would they be no use for more general towing?. I can see they are pretty expensive for dragging on the ground, but they would soften the jolts as the driving vehicle starts and stops.


Because they would not be a constant length due to the elasticity.


----------



## hextal (Feb 14, 2020)

In terms of the original post, I'd be tempted to not go any greater unless you know the capacity of the attachment points on the vehicles. Prefer a broken rope than broken anchor point.

Also I'd suggest a spade, to help dig out in front of the wheels, so the loading is much less, if rope is even needed after the digging


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 14, 2020)

Unless you know what you're doing rope/strap recovery can be fraught with danger... 
It's not just a case of connecting two vehicles together and going for it.... 
Snapped ropes/failed recovery points (I'd never personally trust a screw in tow eye) flying all over. 

I've seen many a idiot try to recover a bogged or stuck in sand vehicle without even clearing the wheel route (it's not just the weight of the vehicle BUT the situation it's stuck in) 
I watched a bloke in a expedition prepared mitsi shogun with swamper tyres try to drag a small saloon car out of sand at shell island... 
Got his shogun stuck properly..... 

Took me 10 minutes to clear the wheel route for both vehicles and pull them out 1 after the other with the transit on road tyres.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 14, 2020)

My thoughts are that a suitable STROP type webbing type "rope is best".
Most vehicles are 3.5 tonnes or so But you are not trying to lift them up.
As has been posted damaging the towing eye or the like is more serious / dangerous
I have been towed out by a suitable STROP attached to a Tractor... Do not go OTT


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 14, 2020)

These type of aids can be incredibly effective in slippy conditions.... 
Available in various grades of heavy duty Ness... 
From these metal types to plastic lighter duty ones. 
And don't take up much room. 









						6PC Car Truck SUV Off-Road Emergency Snow Anti-Skid Wheel Tire Chains Steel   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6PC Car Truck SUV Off-Road Emergency Snow Anti-Skid Wheel Tire Chains Steel  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2020)

I carry a 15ton strap and a "brother recovery strap" to stop the front end being pull off my van.


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 14, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> I carry a 15ton strap and a "brother recovery strap" to stop the front end being pull off my van.


Sounds like to help anyone you need 2 brother recovery straps?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2020)

I have one of these,nice case and gloves .


----------



## witzend (Feb 14, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> These type of aids can be incredibly effective in slippy conditions....


Never saw these before looks easy to fit if buying chains I'd definitely have these


----------



## n brown (Feb 14, 2020)

if there's no-one to pull you ,you can use a couple of logs or scaffold tubes


----------



## RV2MAX (Feb 14, 2020)

It is well worth paying attention to the posts warning of the dangers of recovery when you either dont have the experience or training . It can become very dangerous very quickly . I saw a range rover in Australia that had done a "snatch recovery"  on a toyota  that was in a salt pan .   they had not used a proper recovery point on the hilux .  The eye in the bumper mount became detached it went thru the rear window of the RR and hit the mount for the interior mirror it bowed the roof up and took the front screen top about a foot forward , there were two people sat in the front at the time , no one was hurt .   Many years ago my younger brother was asked to pull a guy in a hilman minx out at a drag race meeting in UK .   He was bogged in a recently ploughed area.  The guy attached the rope himself , The front bumper , and then the front anti roll bar was pulled off the vehicle before he got the message that it needed to be hooked to some thing solid. That damage was done with a Haflinger ( 650cc) !! .   If you re  towing with a normal size non professional   strap that is rated as say 5 ton and that breaks then best left to some one with the right kit and knowledge


----------



## n brown (Feb 14, 2020)

and don't assume ''professionals'' know what they're doing . i failed to oversee a recovery guy winch my old merc onto his truck on a peage , he'd put his hook on the track rod and bent it into a wishbone


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 15, 2020)

I use old out of date 2t lifting strops. Call into a crane hire place they only skip the old ones. Its cheaper for them to replace than to get them tested and it saves them going to landfill.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

n brown said:


> 2m 4x4 Towing Recovery Strap Tree Strop Tow 22000lb 10 Tonne Ton  | eBay
> 
> 
> DESIGNED AND DEVELOPED IN ITALY UK OFFICE AND DISTRIBUTION. Product Code: TYS2. EXPEDITION SECTION. Add to Favorite.
> ...


Thanks ... spotted this one too ... my only concern is that it doesn't come with shackles.  And looking on eBay these seem to be REALLY expensive, to get appropriately strong ones.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

witzend said:


> If it's for towing a stuck vehicle you need to consider a long length or you may end up stuck as well
> 
> Towing stuck vans isn't good for that clutch



We've rubbish traction anyway, so would even consider using our motorhome as a tow vehicle ... 
Thanks for tip about length too.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> They seem like a good idea if used correctly. I think scientifically you may not be using quite the  correct term. The stored energy at maximum stretch is "extreme". The forces at any point are probably less than trying to jerk a stuck vehicle out kintically with a more rigid chain or tow strap.
> Like one video said "like being pulled out by a soft cloud".
> You should not attach them with anything heavy like a steel hook. If they break that hook can be catapulted with high speed. With any method you should stay well back.
> They should cause less clutch wear. Do not get one heavier than about 3 times your gvw. You want to use that 30% stretch, which an oversize one will not, also you want a 50 pound sterling KERR to break not the attachment point to either vehicle.



Thanks for the info about 3 x gvw ....  
But you say not to attach it to anything heavy like a steel hook ... I assumed I would have to buy shackles too ... that should be OK if correctly weighted?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

hextal said:


> In terms of the original post, I'd be tempted to not go any greater unless you know the capacity of the attachment points on the vehicles. Prefer a broken rope than broken anchor point.
> 
> Also I'd suggest a spade, to help dig out in front of the wheels, so the loading is much less, if rope is even needed after the digging


Thanks ... we have a spade and this is what we used in the end to get her out ...


----------



## n brown (Feb 15, 2020)

Learn to tie a bowline ,you won't need shackles, also sometimes you only need a little extra help ,and a small car can make a difference. and on sand , you could have tried lowering the tyre pressure on the drive wheels to 20 psi to give you the extra traction


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> These type of aids can be incredibly effective in slippy conditions....
> Available in various grades of heavy duty Ness...
> From these metal types to plastic lighter duty ones.
> And don't take up much room.
> ...




We already carry snow chains and waffle boards ...


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> I carry a 15ton strap and a "brother recovery strap" to stop the front end being pull off my van.


Googled that!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 15, 2020)

n brown said:


> if there's no-one to pull you ,you can use a couple of logs or scaffold tubes


If we had logs, a wildcamping camper would burn them!

Our jump leads came in handy today ... had to jump start her!


n brown said:


> and don't assume ''professionals'' know what they're doing . i failed to oversee a recovery guy winch my old merc onto his truck on a peage , he'd put his hook on the track rod and bent it into a wishbone


And we had a cracked bumper and broken tow pin as the idiot recovery moron tried to tow us at a sharp angle in Corsica in the summer. £4,700 worth of damage!


----------



## Baden87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just join AA Or RAC


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2020)

i quite agree , get some breakdown cover . but , do both -if you're a bit daring and go off tarmac , you may not end up axle deep in sand and mud, but rather spinning your wheels on a bit of soft dirt ,gravel, wet grass etc . so rather than wait hours for help to turn up , you can be proactive and make some farmer or 4WD owner's day by letting them help you out ! plus you can maybe help others


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for all your help ....
Have ordered a kinetic 32mm 5m rope with rated shackles.  £87 delivered to the Aged P's.
Really helpful chap at:








						32mm Kinetic Recovery Tow Ropes
					

32mm Kinetic Recovery Tow Ropes - 8 strand nylon heavy duty Kinetic Recovery rope, It is a heavy duty towing rope for recovering rolling loads, 8 strand nylon




					www.ropeservicesuk.com
				



Weight for it is just about 14 kgs ... the rope will have to come back to Greece with me hand luggage ... the shackles in the hold ... not leaving much room / weight for all the other bits and bobs I've ordered to be delivered home for me to bring back to Greece! lol

*Question: * the chap I spoke to was adamant that the towing pin should not be used for towing out of mud ... but attached to the chassis.  Do we loop the rope around the centre of the chassis and use the shackle to tie it onto itself?


----------



## Wully (Feb 21, 2020)

In a real emergency a seatbelt is a quick get out of jail trick. I’ve done this once but cut them from an old scrap jag.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2020)

IMHO a stretchy Kinetic type tow rope is a recipe for potential disaster.
It can store too much energy !
Like a spring the energy stored if it stretched too much has to be released. Thus once the towed vehicle gets out of the real problem and on better terrain it could accelerate too fast with the resistance almost gone.

Give me a suitable Strop/Strap such as "Wully's Seat belt" but longer of course.

Opinion based on simple mechanics (Hooke's Law and Energy stored in a stretched spring).


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2020)

I also carry a manual winch.

They are a bit slow, but often you will only need to move the wheels a couple of feet out of a rut to gain some traction.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 21, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> IMHO a stretchy Kinetic type tow rope is a recipe for potential disaster.
> It can store too much energy !
> Like a spring the energy stored if it stretched too much has to be released. Thus once the towed vehicle gets out of the real problem and on better terrain it could accelerate too fast with the resistance almost gone.
> 
> ...


The chap I spoke to said a 4m rope was the minimum due to this.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Thanks for all your help ....
> Have ordered a kinetic 32mm 5m rope with rated shackles.  £87 delivered to the Aged P's.
> Really helpful chap at:
> 
> ...


Dont use the centre of chassis but do use a y section with a spacer to ether side of a strong x member.


----------



## runnach (Feb 21, 2020)

Baden87 said:


> Just join AA Or RAC


But read breakdown cover, you.may well find a stuck vehicle requires specialised recovery equipment , and read what they define as that you will be surprised 

As regards Kerr ropes spend time before it’s needed learning how to use it


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 22, 2020)

Am doing. 
Learnt :
Lay it like a snake on the ground
Throw a heavy coat or similar over it 
Stuck veh into 1st
Don’t use towing eye, tow ball or veh tie down points .... hence my question where to attach the shackles to. 
Not too short or can impact towing veh. 
Clear the path as much as possible.


----------

